# Echo CS-590 Timber Wolf tuning



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm looking at a new chainsaw for firewood. A local shop that's been around 33 years recommended the Echo CS-590 for $399. I've researched it a little and the concensus is its a little underpowered for almost 60cc. My question is would I gain much by simply removing the screen spark arrester and fattening the carbeurator settings? Part two is how much would I need to richer it up? I live in northwest Arkansas at reasonably low altitude.

Please also chime in if there's a better saw around the same price point ($400 - $500) that's superior to the Echo.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 13, 2014)

For $400 you won't do much better.The 590 is the same as the CS600.I get along very well with mine.Removing the Spark Screen won't help much BUT it does have a Baffle Plate that can be easily removed that will help.A muffler mod is easy on the muffler with one hole needing to be drilled.
I've ran the 455 Husky and 290 Stihl and they just can't compare to the 590/600.


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you remember how much you adjusted the carb after removing the baffle?


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 13, 2014)

opened it up just a tad bit.not much


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dolmar 6100 is a better saw for a little more money imo


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

What makes it better, Leo?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 13, 2014)

Better build quality, filtration, av mounts.


----------



## rmh3481 (Mar 13, 2014)

Echo 590 has a two piece air filtration system that breaths off the flywheel. Spring av mounts on the 590. Vertically split mag crankcase with aluminum cylinder on the 590. Walbro hda carb on the 590. No strato charging on the 590. What is the warranty on the Dolmar?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dolmar is two year. I work at a echo/dolmar dealer, and have delt with both. The 590 has poor designed filtration and bad vibration. The 6100 is a smooth well built machine that is a good value compared to stihl and husqvarna equivalents


----------



## CTYank (Mar 13, 2014)

rmh3481 said:


> Echo 590 has a two piece air filtration system that breaths off the flywheel. Spring av mounts on the 590. Vertically split mag crankcase with aluminum cylinder on the 590. Walbro hda carb on the 590. *No strato charging on the 590*. What is the warranty on the Dolmar?



Is that a plus or a minus, to you? I happen to be one of those who will not buy a 2-stroke without "stratified scavenging" at least until something better becomes available. Saves your lungs and your fuel- win/win. (Direct injection would be somehing better.)

Exhaust screens are there to prevent forest fires. In Maine once, local forest service person inquired if I had same (required in Maine)- "absolutely, even retro-fitted one in my CS-315 Echo, wanna look?".

If you're going to adjust the carb, it helps a lot to know what you're going for. You've hit the target if the engine 2-strokes cleanly under load @WOT, but just starts to 4-stroke when you lift. A search will find lots on that, here, and on YouTube. Just blindly cranking on screws is pretty random.

Last mentioned, Dolmar warranty is 2-yrs. Of course, that only applies if it will be honored. There's much anecdotal evidence of Echo dealers charging owners for instant declaration of bad mix/straight-gassing, thus denying coverage. (I've no use for warranty stuff.)


----------



## rmh3481 (Mar 13, 2014)

Leo, 
What is the retail on the Dolmar 6100?


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 13, 2014)

rmh3481 said:


> Leo,
> What is the retail on the Dolmar 6100?


575 but they can be had cheaper


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 13, 2014)

Only problem I've found with the CS600 Filtration is where the filter fits onto the intake.Easy fix with a Little Grease,Bead of silicone or a thin rubber gasket.Build quality Looks as good as any husky or stihl that I've owned and I can't tell any difference in the Antivibe set up.If my Fingers still have feeling at the end of the day I figure it's good enough.The only quarrel I have with the saw is the Metal toggle switch.It's easily flipped while cutting.Small problem but hey at least it has a "METAL" toggle switch.For the Money the 600's can't be beat.I actually found my 600 for the 590 price but had to add the bar and chain.I have yet to choke the saw up while noodling.


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

Echo CS-590 is $399 with 20" bar. Dolmar 6100 is $540 with 20" bar. 

Is it worth $140 more?


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds good. Let me know.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

Tree_Frog said:


> Echo CS-590 is $399 with 20" bar. Dolmar 6100 is $540 with 20" bar.
> 
> Is it worth $140 more?


Depends on your needs. 

For a Firewooder the answer is simply no. 

7


----------



## Poleman (Mar 13, 2014)

I kinda hafta agree. I had a 590 which was an excellant saw only complaint was the plastic handle. I muffler modded and ported mine and it was truely amazing for the price. At that price you can't go wrong. I was running a 24" bar and skip chain on mine and always had it buryed into something big. Used it everyday for 8 months with out a burp. I sold it to a firewooder who is totally awstruck with it. I had a unique sound to it and it would go, then kinda shift and it really cut than. I still had it running a little rich when I sold it...always wondered what it woulda don't to lean it out more so it would stop 4-stroking...

Reason for sale...I want a 6100 Dolmar!!! No dealers in my area anymore and thats frustrating. Have read nothing but good about them and their designe. Mastermnid has a thread on one now...if the 6100 excites him......well I can hardly contain myself!!!!


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

Poleman said:


> Reason for sale...I want a 6100 Dolmar!!! No dealers in my area anymore and thats frustrating. Have read nothing but good about them and their designe. Mastermnid has a thread on one now...if the 6100 excites him......well I can hardly contain myself!!!!



Would you pay $140 more for a Dolmar 6100 after owning an Echo 590?


----------



## RedFir Down (Mar 13, 2014)

Poleman said:


> I had a 590 which was an excellant saw only complaint was the plastic handle


What are your thoughts about the plastic handle? Did it not hold up?


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

Tree_Frog said:


> Would you pay $140 more for a Dolmar 6100 after owning an Echo 590?


We can only await the answer to that question after having him own the 6100 for 9 months and having the same amount of workout done by it. Don't you agree?

7


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've yet to run my new cs-590 so I can't yet say how it runs. I've already opened up the exhaust, I completely deleted the tube in the can and opened up the deflector. The overall quality is on par with anything, and it's so simple and easy to work on it's almost comical. I'm a big Dolmar guy myself, and I'm sure someday I'll have a 6100, but I can't see it being worth the extra cash for most anyone. The cs-390 is the best new saw for the money out there right now, the Dolmar PS-421 is a close second IMHO.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

RedFir Down said:


> What are your thoughts about the plastic handle? Did it not hold up?



It looks fine, remember the Stihl 361 and 362 both have similar top handles. I like most prefer the nice metal handle with a rubber cover, but if I had to guess the plastic handle may very well be more durable than aluminum.


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

Wonder if plastic handles reduce felt vibration?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Tree_Frog said:


> Wonder if plastic handles reduce felt vibration?



Unlikely, especially without the rubber cover.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> Unlikely, especially without the rubber cover.


I really doubt a 1-2mm hard rubber(almost plastic like) cover is going to offer any vibration reduction at all! For that I prefer wearing thick leather gloves or those modern soft rubber molded on fabric gloves.

And if we recall after the introduction of the "plastic" pistol (Glock) all the reviews mentioned that there was a little reduction in recoil. Don't know how much design has to do with it. But still.

7


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I really doubt a 1-2mm hard rubber(almost plastic like) cover is going to offer any vibration reduction at all! For that I prefer wearing thick leather gloves or those modern soft rubber molded on fabric gloves.
> 
> And if we recall after the introduction of the "plastic" pistol (Glock) all the reviews mentioned that there was a little reduction in recoil. Don't know how much design has to do with it. But still.
> 
> 7



I would say the rubber will in fact filter out some specific high frequencies of vibrations, which are often the worst type IMHO.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I've yet to run my new cs-590 so I can't yet say how it runs. I've already opened up the exhaust, I completely deleted the tube in the can and opened up the deflector. The overall quality is on par with anything, and it's so simple and easy to work on it's almost comical. I'm a big Dolmar guy myself, and I'm sure someday I'll have a 6100, but I can't see it being worth the extra cash for most anyone. The cs-390 is the best new saw for the money out there right now, the Dolmar PS-421 is a close second IMHO.


You should have a look see inside that jug...
I think you'll like what you see...


----------



## Poleman (Mar 13, 2014)

No...plastic handle wasn't a problem just seemed a little chincy. I thought overall saw was good quality. Air cleaner was good and did it's job superbly. Vibration...I really never noticed any unusual or extreme vibrations. For how well it preformed, and for how much fun it was to run all day it more than payed for itself in the time I had it!! It was fun to run with the big dogs with this saw...gained their respect.....and a lot lighter!!!

I think Echo has some of the smoothest saws on the market....sure beats my "Buckboard Stihls" and" Lumber wagon Huskies".. ..run one all day doing a Utility ROW and my right hand goes numb... Not complaining because I wouldn't trade any I have and use. Just choose my saw by work area and timber size. Hate using a "BIG" saw on Mountain Goat terrain when I can choose something lighter. Kinda like the 590 was an all around saw for me. I could us it for anything!! Power, lightness and good handling!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> You should have a look see inside that jug...
> I think you'll like what you see...



I took a little look in the exhaust port. so far It's one of the cleanest nicest looking cylinder I've ever seen. The port was almost polished looking, and the transfers were also nice an clean.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> View attachment 339068
> 
> 
> I took a little look in the exhaust port. so far It's one of the cleanest nicest looking cylinder I've ever seen. The port was almost polished looking, and the transfers were also nice an clean.


Yes.. Very nice... Even the chamfering around the transfers was perfect... 
And I'm sure you noticed how many transfers it had in there... 

I removed the base gasket on mine and raised the transfers back to stock timing... 
Runs very good... Needs a tick more compression though..


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. Very nice... Even the chamfering around the transfers was perfect...
> And I'm sure you noticed how many transfers it had in there...
> 
> I removed the base gasket on mine and raised the transfers back to stock timing...
> Runs very good... Needs a tick more compression though..



I think it will be a runner for sure. When I'm all done with her, Nik has a strong 361 with over 200psi of compression I'll run it against. The carb looks a bit small so I may do something there as well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2014)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think it will be a runner for sure. When I'm all done with her, Nik has a strong 361 with over 200psi of compression I'll run it against. The carb looks a bit small so I may do something there as well.


I think that in the right hands, they'll give a 361 fits..
Do a thread if ya give one the full treatment..


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 13, 2014)

I think we're getting off topic.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 13, 2014)

Threads on AS stay on topic?:dunno:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tree_Frog said:


> I think we're getting off topic.



Just the opposite IMHO.


----------



## Tree_Frog (Mar 14, 2014)

So can anyone convince me why I should or shouldn't spend an extra $140+ on the Dolmar 6100 over the Echo CS-590?


----------



## Poleman (Mar 14, 2014)

Having not owned or run the Dollar ( but wanting one) I can only say from experience of owning the Timberwolf, it is a good saw. It performs very well and totally surprised me. Because of some of the plastic features (handlebar) I can't considerate a pro saw for outer durability.....but the internals are outstanding!!!! Very high quality.

If you take care of your equipment and don't abuse it it will be a very good saw for anyone. Great firewood saw!!! If your a professional like myself and use it everyday all day I can see things happening.....they just do. But in the time in ran it I didn't have any problem at all, either mechanical or structural. But I'm rather anal about my equipment.

Just my opinion from my experience. I feel either saw would be excellent!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 14, 2014)

Tree_Frog said:


> So can anyone convince me why I should or shouldn't spend an extra $140+ on the Dolmar 6100 over the Echo CS-590?


If you want a modern strato saw which will definitely sip fuel then the Dolmar is for you. The Echo is a classic 2 stroke. Quality wise there won't be much difference. So it's more a personal choice.

Or if you are still undecided there is a traditional special tool, extremely rare and very expensive to aquire, I'll make you a special good price and with that all decisions are easy. This tool goes by the name "coin". You throw it in the air.....On the other hand if this special tool happens to not work correctly you can always go to plan B. Just buy both and run them a while and decide then....


7


----------



## Poleman (Mar 14, 2014)

7sleeper just said it all. New or old school and a coin toss.........I like that!!!!!!!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 26, 2014)

When I got my 026 pro I inquired and was told that the "composite handle" (read plastic), was to "reduce vibration". Being old school I swapped it with the rubber covered metal one form an older 024 wood boss. Turned out the plastic was a bit smoother. 

I just picked up a low hour (less than three tanks of mix) 590. I'm really impressed with how it works, and feels stock. The intake seems to stay very clean, and the air injection seems to keep the air filter much cleaner than any of my older Stihl's, or even the old Echo. I think the 590 has to be the best bang for the buck 60cc saw I've found. Even the stock chain is very good. Point is I can't see any reason to change it out. When the stock spur shows some wear I'll be delighted to put a rim set up on. Till then, I'm gonna run the piss outta it.  

With Echos dependability and the bargain basement price. These make ideal firewood and all around work, storm clean up saws for almost any need. Top shelf performance and AV at Farmboss and Rancher price points. Duh...


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 26, 2014)

Everybody I've showed my 600 has really liked it.when I fire it up they start grinning.the mild muffler mod makes it sound mean.may go a tad bit wilder on it before long.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 28, 2014)

For what it's worth, does the warranty transfer to the next owner on the Echo's?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

I would say it probably doesnt KZ.i always heard that stihl did but never saw one transfer to the next owner.im sure my local dealer would buck on that if it did.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't need any more saws for sure (25+) but found a cs590 at a pawn shop today for $265 that might have seen wood. The saw air filter doesn't have a fleck in it and not a scratch, it was hard to pass and I might go back.


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 28, 2014)

I need to talk to my local Stihl dealer, he is an old boy that was Pioneer then Husky and now Stihl (do to the selling of Husky on the net) I found a site this morning that is advertising prices for Stihl on the net in this area and checked to find local dealers and he isn't listed? He will not take plastic and will not own a computer, what do I say?


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 28, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I don't need any more saws for sure (25+) but found a cs590 at a pawn shop today for $265 that might have seen wood. The saw air filter doesn't have a fleck in it and not a scratch, it was hard to pass and I might go back.


That's a steal. I love my 590. Honestly I think it could be a 1 saw plan if it needed to be.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 28, 2014)

$265 that is a steal.heck if you didnt like it you could ebay it for more.


----------



## Jameson (Nov 29, 2014)

I grabbed mine at a pawn shop for $282 out the door. Im super pleased


----------



## jd548esco (Mar 21, 2015)

i've been running this 590 since the first of the year. to be honest i forgot pretty quick about that plastic handle everybody goes on and on about how bad it is. 

i can't say the plastic handel helps any--but it sure don't hurt any either. 

as far as smoothness that domar guy needs to check his equipment cause this 590 is buttery smooth. the smoothest saw i have ran -- and i have run a bunch of um--

my 590 is running a 24" bar right now , and so far it ain't having problems pulling it "unmodded" -- if the saw wasn't new i would mod the muffler and pull the caps.

the thing makes me want that "mythical" 720P --70+cc version pretty bad--LOL


----------



## Greny (Mar 21, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Dolmar is two year. I work at a echo/dolmar dealer, and have delt with both. The 590 has poor designed filtration and bad vibration. The 6100 is a smooth well built machine that is a good value compared to stihl and husqvarna equivalents




Stihl is never good value , I don't want to pay there marketing (which is good , at least here in Europe).


----------



## zogger (Mar 21, 2015)

jd548esco said:


> i've been running this 590 since the first of the year. to be honest i forgot pretty quick about that plastic handle everybody goes on and on about how bad it is.
> 
> i can't say the plastic handel helps any--but it sure don't hurt any either.
> 
> ...



There's a 6700 in the tradin post right now, close to 70, 68 cc, and you can still get the 8000s, 80 cc.


----------



## Buck Treefell Jr. (Apr 15, 2015)

Tree_Frog said:


> Wonder if plastic handles reduce felt vibration?




I bet they prolly do. Anyway sounds good let me know.


----------



## HK1837 (Jun 16, 2015)

Just for info of those in areas where you can buy a Shindaiwa. I just bought a Shindaiwa 600SX 20", which looks identical to an Echo Timberwolf CS590 but it appears to be actually an Echo CS620SX. This might be the older US spec CS600P?
As I said it looks identical to a CS590 but has a rim socket, aluminium front handle, double spike, rated at 3.3kW rather than 3.0kW and runs a “Sugihara” bar rather than the cheaper laminated bar.
It cost me $899 Australian which in real terms is probably about $US450 (not just exchange rate but stuff is always better value in the USA!). In comparative terms a Stihl MS381 retails for $AUS1629 but I could have had one for $AUS1329. An Echo CS590 retails for $AUS999 but $950 is easily possible.

Here are some links:
http://www.echojapan.cz/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/CS-620SX.pdf
http://www.allpower.com.au/shop/chainsaws/shindaiwa-600sx20s-rear-handle-chainsaw/


----------

